# DVD+R's can't burn anymore



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi guys, my burner is some how acting up. I can burn cd-r's fine. Data, Music, etc. It's dvd-r's that is making it go wonky. I'm trying to burn everything off my hdd so that i can format my current hdd, but I've been encountering a lot of burn process failures. Attacted is my log.

Note that DMA is turned off, I've read that it could be part of the issue, but I've gone to Device Management and tried to turn it on, but the only options I have under IDE ATA/ATAPI is: NVIDIA nForce4 Parallel ATA controller (internal burner), and 2 NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller (2 HDD).

I've read around and reports all say that's where you turn on DMA, but there's no option for it I've looked at every possible tabs. Tabs I have are General, Primary Channel, Secondary Channel, Driver, Detils, and Resources. Please help me into remeding this problem. Thanks.

Attatched Log:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\Program Files\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 10/26/2004 5:35:34 PM
Nero version: 6.6.0.2 (Nero Express)
Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DRU-720A> Version: JY01 - HA 0 TA 0 - 6.6.0.2
Adapter driver: <nvatabus> HA 0
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD RW DRU-720A >Version: JY01 - HA 0 TA 0 - 6.6.0.2
Adapter driver: <nvatabus> HA 0

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DRU-720A nvatabus Port 0 ID 0 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : ST3402112AS nvata Port 1 ID 0 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6L300S0 nvata Port 2 ID 2 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SONY DVD RW DRU-720A D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs:
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1023MB (1048048kB)
Free physical memory: 635MB (650976kB)
Memory in use : 37 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

12.2.2010
ISO compilation
6:42:46 PM #1 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6168
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : TRUE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

6:42:46 PM #2 Text 0 File Reader.cpp, Line 127
Reader running

6:42:46 PM #3 Text 0 File Writer.cpp, Line 122
Writer SONY DVD RW DRU-720A running

6:42:46 PM #4 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3286
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

6:42:46 PM #5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3117
Turn on Disc-at-once, using DVD media

6:42:47 PM #6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 256
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 2066447 (459:12.47, 4036MB)

6:42:47 PM #7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 268
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

6:42:47 PM #8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2309
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A, Media type: DVD+R
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY, Media Type ID: D21, Product revision number: 0
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7

6:42:47 PM #9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 430
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

6:42:47 PM #10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 844
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2066448 (2066448) = #2066448/459:12.48
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required, no patch infos
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2066448 blocks [SONY DVD RW DRU-720A]
--------------------------------------------------------------

6:42:47 PM #11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1047
Prepare recorder [SONY DVD RW DRU-720A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4232085504, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_RecDep_|_CtrlAdr_
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x00 | 0x41
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41
2066448 | lead-out | 1 | 0x00 | 0x41

6:42:47 PM #12 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files started

6:42:47 PM #13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4004
Cache writing successful.

6:42:47 PM #14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Caching of files completed

6:42:47 PM #15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process started at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

6:42:47 PM #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2568
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

6:42:47 PM #17 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8310
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 7 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY....
Media type ID: D21
Product revision number: 0
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 07 53 4F 4E 59 00 - 00 00 00 44 32 31 00 38 ...SONY....D21.8
23 54 37 14 00 28 6E 00 - 80 69 17 19 0C 0C 0A 0B #T7..(n..i......
01 19 1B 0B 0B 0E 0F 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

6:42:47 PM #18 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 4780
Book Type automatically set to: Current recorder setting

6:42:47 PM #19 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 606
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: No

6:47:16 PM #20 SCSI -1135 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 1431
SCSI Exec, HA 0, TA 0, LUN 0, buffer 0x0B210000
Status: 0x04 (0x01, SCSI_ERR)
HA-Status 0x00 (0x00, OK)
TA-Status 0x02 (0x01, SCSI_TASTATUS_CHKCOND)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x0C
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x20 0x00 0x00 0x00
Sense Data: 0x70 0x00 0x03 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0A
0x00 0x00 0x00 0x00 0x0C 0x00

6:47:16 PM #21 CDR -1135 File Writer.cpp, Line 311
Write error

6:47:16 PM #22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 229
all writers idle, stopping conversion

6:47:16 PM #23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 223
conversion idle, stopping reader

6:47:16 PM #24 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5291
Drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A
Book Type request: DVD+R
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0

6:47:16 PM #25 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1832
Burn process failed at 16x (22,160 KB/s)


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\nvatabus.sys': Ver=5.10.2600.0507 built by: WinDDK, size=88960 bytes, created 1/19/2005 4:45:30 PM (Adapter driver for rec)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)



Thank you once again!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

your problem could be caused by trying to burn too fast with an older "writer" 
The first thing I try to do when encountering write failures is to drop to a slower writing speed which frequently works. It could be an indication though of an imminent total failure of the hardware. 

Before making back-ups to DVD it's also a good idea to give the items you want to copy a defrag to collect all the data to the same area of the disk. You may also want to run a non-destructive disk diagnostics on the drive to ensure that you have no problems reading your files.

Ensuring that you don't have too many applications open, which will eat at resources, may also help burn your disk properly. Anything that is highly active on your PC at the time you are writing can effect the success of a good burn.

Drives are really cheap these days too. The last one I bought was about 20 Euros so a cheap backup will also prove whether your drive has a problem or whether you have other issues.

Make sure also that the disks you are using are not flawed. The IMPORTANT side is the side that you write on using a felt tip pen although it's also important that the other side has no scratches or blemishes.
Any scratches to the top surface will make the disk unusable and should be treated with as much respect or more than the "write surface" underneath.


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you Done_Fishin for your quick reply. I've lowered the speed of burning and still I encounter the same problem. I've burned all the files as an Image, so that it would make burning 1 file easier than burning 10 files. I've also managed to burn it in ImgBurn, and that too failed. Here is the log from ImgBurn:

I 06:56:31 ImgBurn Version 2.5.0.0 started!
I 06:56:31 Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600 : Service Pack 2)
I 06:56:31 Total Physical Memory: 1,048,048 KB - Available: 771,880 KB
I 06:56:31 Initialising SPTI...
I 06:56:31 Searching for SCSI / ATAPI devices...
I 06:56:31 Found 1 DVD±RW!
I 06:57:04 Operation Started!
I 06:57:04 Source File: C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\Files to Burn\Files to Burn.iso
I 06:57:04 Source File Sectors: 2,267,402 (MODE1/2048)
I 06:57:04 Source File Size: 4,643,639,296 bytes
I 06:57:04 Source File Volume Identifier: My Disc
I 06:57:04 Source File Application Identifier: Nero Burning ROM
I 06:57:04 Source File File System(s): ISO9660, Joliet
I 06:57:04 Destination Device: [0:0:0] SONY DVD RW DRU-720A JY01 (D (ATA)
I 06:57:04 Destination Media Type: DVD+R (Disc ID: SONY-D21-00) (Speeds: 6x, 8x, 12x, 16x)
I 06:57:04 Destination Media Sectors: 2,295,104
I 06:57:04 Write Mode: DVD
I 06:57:04 Write Type: DAO
I 06:57:05 Write Speed: MAX
I 06:57:05 DVD+R Reserve Track: No
I 06:57:05 Link Size: Auto
I 06:57:05 Lock Volume: Yes
I 06:57:05 Test Mode: No
I 06:57:05 OPC: No
I 06:57:05 BURN-Proof: Enabled
I 06:57:05 Filling Buffer... (40 MB)
I 06:57:07 Writing LeadIn...
W 06:59:03 Failed to Write Sectors 0 - 31 - Reason: Power Calibration Area Error
W 06:59:03 Retrying (1 of 20)...
W 07:01:15 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:01:16 Retrying (2 of 20)...
W 07:03:26 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:03:26 Retrying (3 of 20)...
W 07:05:30 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:05:30 Retrying (4 of 20)...
W 07:07:31 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:07:31 Retrying (5 of 20)...
W 07:09:47 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:09:47 Retrying (6 of 20)...
W 07:11:56 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:11:56 Retrying (7 of 20)...
W 07:14:00 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:14:00 Retrying (8 of 20)...
W 07:16:20 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:16:20 Retrying (9 of 20)...
W 07:18:29 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:18:29 Retrying (10 of 20)...
W 07:20:46 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:20:46 Retrying (11 of 20)...
W 07:22:47 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:22:47 Retrying (12 of 20)...
W 07:24:59 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:24:59 Retrying (13 of 20)...
W 07:27:03 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:27:03 Retrying (14 of 20)...
W 07:29:10 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:29:10 Retrying (15 of 20)...
W 07:31:02 Retry Failed - Reason: Power Calibration Area Error
W 07:31:02 Retrying (16 of 20)...
W 07:33:08 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:33:08 Retrying (17 of 20)...
W 07:35:19 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:35:19 Retrying (18 of 20)...
W 07:37:21 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:37:21 Retrying (19 of 20)...
W 07:39:33 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
W 07:39:33 Retrying (20 of 20)...
W 07:41:36 Retry Failed - Reason: Write Error
E 07:41:47 Failed to Write Sectors 0 - 31 - Reason: Power Calibration Area Error
I 07:41:47 Synchronising Cache...
W 07:41:58 User opted to skip the 'Close Track/Session/Disc' functions.
E 07:41:58 Failed to Write Image!
E 07:41:58 Operation Failed! - Duration: 00:44:54
I 07:41:58 Average Write Rate: N/A - Maximum Write Rate: N/A


The writer works, I'm positive on it, just that I keep getting burn process failed when I try to burn anything on dvd. I can do CDr's just fine. Thank you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

W 06:59:03 Failed to Write Sectors 0 - 31 - Reason: Power Calibration Area Error

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Dai,

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+ 2.01ghz
CPU Fan Speed: 3125 - 3183 RPM
Power Fan and System Fan: 0 RPM

Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 8600GT

Mobo: GA-K8N Pro SLI

RAM: 1gigs

PSU: Thermaltake Purepower 500 ATX 12v

*Temp: 34 degree C*

hope that helps, Thank you once again.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out the site and see if you may require any drivers or a firmware update.

http://sony.storagesupport.com/product/116#drivers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The most common reason the the Power Calibration Area Error is cheap or incompatible media. Sony DVD's certainly fall into that category. RW's can also be tricky to burn with older drives. Try some Verbatim media.
You can also try Disabling IMAPI Service 
Control Panel - Administrative Tools -Services .
Browse for "IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service", Right-click on it and select properties.
Change Startup Type to Disabled.
Click Apply and Reboot


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

@Tyree:

I've disabled that before to see if it would work as well and no, it still doesn't work. I've enabled/disabled and re ran the test again and they're all failing me.

@Done_Fishin

Thank you for the site. I have the new firmware for the sony burner, but it still doesn't work. But what's great about that site was the link to the Drive Tester.

Here's a link of the results for writing DVDr's:

[02/14/2010 01:22:59 PM] 1 log - 0.3 GB Blank DVD+R
[02/14/2010 01:22:59 PM] 1 log - Testing drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A (JY08)
[02/14/2010 01:22:59 PM] 1 log - Begining Test
[02/14/2010 01:22:59 PM] 1 log - Begining DVD Write
[02/14/2010 01:27:43 PM] *** err - Failed to write data to track
[02/14/2010 01:27:43 PM] *** err - edwWriteData returned the following error: SCSI Sense - Key:5 (Illegal Request) ASC:21 ASCQ:02

***Note: There's were around 5 log files. This one was the only one unzipped. Others are kinda lengthy and I didn't wanna clog up the forums.***

----------------------------------------------------------------------

And here's a link of the results for writing CDr's:

[02/14/2010 01:36:54 PM] 1 log - 702 MB Blank CD-R
[02/14/2010 01:36:54 PM] 1 log - Media ID: 97.26.66
[02/14/2010 01:36:54 PM] 1 log - Testing drive: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A (JY08)
[02/14/2010 01:36:54 PM] 1 log - Begining Test
[02/14/2010 01:36:54 PM] 1 log - Begining CD Write
[02/14/2010 01:37:11 PM] 1 log - 32768 bytes written to track (16 sectors)
[02/14/2010 01:37:12 PM] 1 log - Adjusting track 02 start from 6144 to 6296
[02/14/2010 01:37:13 PM] 1 log - Adjusting track 03 start from 173779 to 174083
[02/14/2010 01:37:16 PM] 1 log - 32768 bytes written to track (16 sectors)
[02/14/2010 01:37:17 PM] 1 log - Adjusting track 04 start from 179923 to 180379
[02/14/2010 01:37:18 PM] 1 log - Adjusting track 05 start from 347558 to 348166
[02/14/2010 01:37:21 PM] 1 log - 32768 bytes written to track (16 sectors)
[02/14/2010 01:37:23 PM] 1 log - CD Write complete
[02/14/2010 01:37:23 PM] 1 log - Begining data verification
[02/14/2010 01:39:08 PM] 1 log - Data verification complete

I can pass CDr's fine, but it's just the DVDr's that's giving me problems.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't noticed you mention what speed you are trying to write at.
The write specs are (see attachment)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

DMA is usually (under XP) found under device management, CD\DVD drive properties as far as I remember.


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm just doing the default x16 for dvd. I also dropped it 1 speed slower still it's not working. I've burnt data on these dvd's before, and I've even found some old unused dvdr's that I once used as well and it's not working still. DMA I've been trying to figure out how to turn ON.

I don't know how to. Every tutorial that tells me to do so says it's located by Start>My Computers>Right click>Properties>Hardware>Device Manager>IDE ATA/ATAPI> and from there on everyone always says the same thing. The controllers inside should have DMA options to turn off/on.

But I don't have those options. When I'm at IDE ATA/ATAPI I have, > NVIDIA nForce4 Parallel ATA controller (internal burner), and 2 NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller (2 HDD).

And I've tried looking for the DMA options in those tabs too. But the only tabs I have are General, Primary Channel, Secondary Channel, Driver, Detils, and Resources.

The options in each tabs are:

General: General info

Primary Channel:
NVIDIA nForce4 Parallel ATA controller - Master Drive (Sony DVD RW DRU-720A)
Transfer Mode [grayed out]
(checked) Ultra DMA 4 - Ultra66
(checked) Let BIOS select transfer mode.
Slave Drive - All grayed out.

NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller - Master Drive (ST3402112AS)
Transfer Mode [grayed out]
(checked) Serial ATA Generation 1 - 1.5g
(checked) Let BIOS select transfer mode,
(checked) Enable read casching,
(checked) Enable write caching.
Slave Drive - All grayed out.

Secondary Channel:
NVIDIA nForce4 Serial ATA Controller - Master Drive (Maxtor 6L300SO)
Transfer Mode [grayed out]
(checked) Serial ATA Generation 1 - 1.5g
(checked) Let BIOS select transfer mode,
(checked) Enable read caching
(checked) Enable write caching
(checked) Enable command queuing.
Slave Drive - All grayed out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

thermaltake make some quality psu's

but your model is not one of them upgrade

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

Would you think it's because of the PSU? I mean I can burn CDr's just fine and at top speed. But would that go into affect with DVDr's?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Writing to DVD is NOT the same as writing to CD. Some older CD\DVD units that I have opened up had 2 different lenses, depending upon the media being read or burnt.

You could try "borrowing" a quality PSU to see if will help.

You should also check your Motherboard to see if you have any Capacitors which looked domed or leaking. I have found that bad capacitors can cause major strange problems whilst appearing, initially, to leave the PC working normally. 

You might also want to get a CD\DVD lens cleaner Disk. Just in case the lens requires a clean up.

If everything else seems to be OK, the choice is yours what you do next. PSU or Writer swap. I think I'd go for the Drive (being the cheapest) but if I wanted to ensure that my box was prime quality & I had the cash to do it, I'd go for the PSU then the Writer, or both to save time & inconvenience.


----------



## jimmonroe (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks Done_Fishin,

Well, what I ended up doing was I kept uninstalling the drivers and reinstalling them back. I uninstalled Nero and ImgBurn and reinstalled them back and after all installation, I would uninstall and reinstall them back. Just constantly pulling them on and off my drive. And for some reason, I got it to burn 1 DVDr, Finally. But now it's acting up again. And instead of it just being a regular Burn Process Failed. It's now failing for Power Calibration Error. Here's the new log:

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -
ahead WinASPI: File 'C:\PROGRA~1\Ahead\nero\Wnaspi32.dll': Ver=2.0.1.74, size=164112 bytes, created 11/2/2004 12:54:32 PM 

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 6.6.1.15
Internal Version: 6, 6, 1, 15

Recorder: <SONY DVD RW DRU-720A> Version: JY08 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.1.15
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <SONY DVD RW DRU-720A >Version: JY08 - HA 1 TA 0 - 6.6.1.15
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : SONY DVD RW DRU-720A nvatabus Port 0 ID 0 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : ST3402112AS nvatabus Port 1 ID 0 DMA: Off
DiskPeripheral : Maxtor 6L300S0 nvatabus Port 2 ID 2 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
SONY DVD RW DRU-720A D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
ShowDrvBufStat : 0
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1023MB (1048048kB)
Free physical memory: 767MB (786264kB)
Memory in use : 24 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0) 

15.2.2010
ISO compilation
7:33:42 AM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 403
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

7:33:42 AM	#2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6494
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : TRUE
Simulate : TRUE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : FALSE
Multisession : FALSE
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

7:33:42 AM	#3 ISO9660GEN -11 File geniso.cpp, Line 3312
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

7:33:42 AM	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3316
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

7:35:26 AM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 281
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 2198943 (488:39.18, 4294MB)

7:35:26 AM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 293
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

7:35:26 AM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2616
Recorder: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A, Media type: DVD+R
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY, Media Type ID: D21, Product revision number: 0
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 7

7:35:26 AM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 459
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================
Insert empty disc to write to.
(Medium in drive: Unknown. Medium required by compilation: DVD R/RW, DVD+R DL.)
Disc not empty. Insert empty disc.
(Medium in drive: DVD+R. Medium required by compilation: DVD R/RW, DVD+R DL.)

7:35:26 AM	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 814
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 2198944 (2198944) = #2198944/488:39.19
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 2198944 blocks [SONY DVD RW DRU-720A ]
--------------------------------------------------------------

7:35:46 AM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1013
Prepare recorder [SONY DVD RW DRU-720A] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
Tracks 1 to 1:
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 4503437312, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
__Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00
2198944 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0x00

7:35:46 AM	#11 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 208
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

7:35:46 AM	#12 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files started

7:35:46 AM	#13 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4158
Cache writing successful.

7:35:46 AM	#14 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Caching of files completed

7:35:46 AM	#15 Phase 28 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Speed measurement started

7:35:46 AM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2717
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

7:37:17 AM	#17 Text 0 File WriterStatus.cpp, Line 113
<SONY DVD RW DRU-720A > start writing Lead-Out at LBA 2198944 (218DA0h), length 0 blocks

7:37:17 AM	#18 Phase 29 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1634
Speed measurement completed: 34.9x (48,204 KB/s)

7:37:17 AM	#19 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process started at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

7:37:17 AM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2717
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

7:37:17 AM	#21 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 8737
---- DVD Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+R (10), Part Version: 1.0x (1)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: recordable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 26053F h
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 7 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY....
Media type ID: D21
Product revision number: 0
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 56
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 07 53 4F 4E 59 00 - 00 00 00 44 32 31 00 38 ...SONY....D21.8
23 54 37 14 00 28 6E 00 - 80 69 17 19 0C 0C 0A 0B #T7..(n..i......
01 19 1B 0B 0B 0E 0F 01 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................

7:37:17 AM	#22 CDR -1207 File DVDR.cpp, Line 5645
Book Type automatically set to: Current recorder setting

7:37:17 AM	#23 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 666
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: No

7:38:40 AM	#24 SPTI -1106 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 178
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1106)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x73
Sense Qual: 0x03
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 73 03 
Buffer x22050040: Len x10000
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

7:38:40 AM	#25 CDR -1106 File Writer.cpp, Line 281
Power calibration error
D: SONY DVD RW DRU-720A

7:38:42 AM	#26 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1685
Burn process failed at 16x (22,160 KB/s)

7:38:43 AM	#27 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 253
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

7:38:46 AM	#28 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9945
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

7:38:46 AM	#29 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 403
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL


Existing drivers:
File 'Drivers\InCDfs.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 7, 3, size=98176 bytes, created 11/26/2004 1:36:24 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDpass.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 7, 3, size=28928 bytes, created 11/26/2004 1:36:06 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)
File 'Drivers\InCDrec.SYS': Ver=4, 3, 7, 3, size=7808 bytes, created 11/26/2004 1:36:26 PM (InCD4 driver for win NT/2K/XP)

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

try downloading and using a Linux Live CD to back up some files to a DVD using the software that comes with the distro. Ubuntu is a good place to start.
This will take you outside of the windows environment and you'll only have common Hardware between the two operating systems. If it fails with Ubuntu (or any other Linux distro you'd like to choose) then we will be certain that your problems are down to hardware. If Ubuntu burns OK then we know we have to clean up your Software & System. Make sure that you download and burn on a working system.
If you have a freind who has a similar drive to yours try swapping them over to see if your drive functions on his system and vice versa


----------

